# Marlin quality?



## Grenadier (Jul 23, 2011)

After having shot a friend's Marlin 1894 carbine, I thoroughly enjoyed the experience.  I found the gun to be remarkably accurate, and a real pleasure to shoot.  

One of these days, when my budget stops getting so crunched, I was hoping to add such a weapon to my collection.  However, after the acquisition by Remington a few years ago, I've heard some grumblings about how the newer Marlin carbines aren't as good as the older ones.  

Can any of y'all who have had experience with the newer ones attest / deny this?


----------



## Big Don (Jul 23, 2011)

My brother's name is Marlin. I wish I had better things to say about his quality. He is kind of a pain in the ***.


----------



## Skpotamus (Jul 25, 2011)

I've heard the grumblings, but not noticed any difference in the guns themselves.  I think it's more of a "people are worried it might happen" than an actually occurring issue.  Remingotns QC is terrible on their express grade guns (virtually non existent) and I think people were worried that would happen to Marlin guns.  I think I read that the pres of marlin got to stay pres when remington bought them.  

I own a 1894 SS 44mag that I got for deer hunting lsat year.  Great gun, fun to shoot, accurate, no recoil.  No problems that I've seen, and the QC in the work is great.  No tool marks on the internals, no rough spots, no issues at all.  If buying any new gun, I recommend you give it a good looking over in the store, a lot of the remington QC issues are apparent on their guns before you buy them.  

Good luck


----------

